# FM and Irritable Bladder



## carolf (Jul 15, 2001)

Hi! I need some help. For the past couple of weeks I have been having a flare. This has mostly involved my right arm and muscles in my back. About ten days ago I was also treated for a bladder infection. I had pain in my abdomen and blood in my urine, although they were unsure of whether this was due to an infection or to the fact that I was due to menstruate. I was given a medication to treat bladder infection. Then when I went back to see the doctor last week about another problem, he took another sample and said he wanted to make sure that he had treated the infection properly.The doctor took a urine sample and said he would try to "grow" something to make sure that he was treating the infection properly. I haven't heard from him since so I am assuming that nothing grew (I will double check tomorrow) My question: I have heard that FM symptons can cause symptoms much like those of a bladder infection. Does anyone out their relate to this, if so what kind of symptons are typical? Please let me know if you can help, as itwould be of great relief to know.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2001)

Hello Carlof:My youngest sister (these things tend to run in families) has the same problems you just described - Urinary problems and infections galore as well as menstral difficulties. She was at her wits end and just went into the hospital to have a proceedure which she says really helped her. They stretched her urethra and bladder as they were extremely small and tight and when bacteria got in there it wasn't flushing itself out. Both of us have CFS, FMS, IBS and Urinary tract problems. Mine have been kept under control by taking 1000 mg Cranberry Capsules once a day. No more infections and no more pain. This unfortunately didn't work for my sister - definitely check back with your Dr. and follow up with the culture test. I am not an expert but out of 4 sisters with all same symptoms we could write a book! Best to see a Urologist should you have chronic urinary infections with pain to get an experts advise.Best of luck and remember drink lots of water every day!


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Carol:The irritable bladder and irritable bowel is a common symptom of fm. But it is always wise to have it checked out by a doctor in case it is something else causing the pain. I seem to go through cycles with both symptoms. The irritable bladder tends to make me want to urinate a lot. Keeps me up at night. I also get a sharp pain in my pelvic area (stabbing pains). They don't last long, but tend to come and go. I tend to agree with Katherine - drink lots of water and cranberry juice.


----------



## carolf (Jul 15, 2001)

Dear Katherine and/or weener,Thanks for the reply. It helps to know that others have the same symptons. I am still waiting on results from the urine test. Does anyone know how common it is to have blood in your urine with a bladder infection? I've never experienced this with any of my past infections.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2001)

Hi Carol:Yes it is possible to have blood in your urine. My first sign of a Kidney/bladder infection years ago was not pain but blood in my urine. I also did not know I was pregnant and due to sulpher drugs and pain pills I suffered a miscarrage ### 4 months. It was very hard. I have since had two beautiful children who are now 10 and 12 and so I am fortunate. FYI - remember stay out of Hot Tubs - my daughter 10 and I just had a bad case of Kidney/Bladder infections from the public pool hot tub. Dr. Said they are filthy and full of germs - have you been in one lately?


----------



## carolf (Jul 15, 2001)

Hi Katherine,Thanks for the reply-every bit of info helps. I went to the doctor again today and am now being treated for a bladder infection. This time he did a blood test and a urine sample--so the wait is on, about a week for the results. In the meantime he is treating me with bactrim (sulpha based drug) and diflucan (for yeast infection--as this always happens when I go on antibiotics) Question: I took both the diflucan (taken before with no side effects) and the bactrim earlier this evening; within an hour I was extremely fatigued and light-headed. Does this sound familiar? Now about 5 hours later the fatigue and dizziness seem to be lifting. Should I be worried?


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2001)

Goodmorning Carol:Sulpha drugs such as Septra and Bactrum are common items in my household!!! Don't they go down awful and the taste -







yuk. Make sure you are drinking tons of water - twice what you normally would until you feel you will burst - this helps the drug work and cleans out the infection. It should be listed on the side of the prescription bottle. As far as the dizzyness could be just due to being under the weather - I always feel tired - lethargic when I have a bladder infection, I guess it is your body's way of telling you that you need to slow down, rest and take care. Carol you mentioned that the dizzyness etc lifted after about 5 hrs - did you nap or rest during that time? Rest is imperative so take a day off (or two) and put your feet up.Do you have a lot of pain with the infection?Did your Dr. give you anything? That might also be the reason for dizzyness and if you are not eating much - sometimes I get sick feeling when I have bladder infection then it could be a combo of everything. Drink some cranberry juice or take capsules that will help. You could eat some organic natural yogurt to help with the yeast infections. If you don't feel better in a day or so give your Dr. a call - don't take chances with your health.....keep me posted!!! Smile!Katharine


----------



## carolf (Jul 15, 2001)

Dear Katharine,Thanks once again for your support. I do believe you are right about just being over tired and needing a rest. I talked to my doctor this morning and he said that I shouldn't have those side affects from the sulpha drugs and to try to keep taking them.I'm drinking lots of water and the pain isn't bad--just a stabbing pain once in a while in the pelvic area or low on my left side. Of course, I'm running to the bathroom lots and once in a while there is some pain when I don't go very much. I also have IBS so I think everything has just kicked in together and is trying to make me miserable and worry. Your support really helps, its nice to talk to someone who has been there. Take care.Ever need to talk feel free to e-mail me.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2001)

hello CarolGood to hear from you. I have sent you an email and hope that you are feeling better.Take careKatharineSmile


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi everyone ,I would like to give you a male point of view on this . I have went through the same thing that you all have . Blood in urine and bladder infection . I have been through all the test and seen uroligist to many times. I know now that the bladder pain and the infection is all related to the Fibro. This is just another thing that we all have to deal with when we have Fibro. It truely does my heart good to see that thier are others out there who understand about these things . Thank you all for your input on this . I also wanted to say hi to weener Take Care and god bless . Pat


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hello everyone!It's been a long 2 months since I've been on the board------we've moved into our home and all the packing and unpacking and organizing and painting, lawn, etc. UGH! Anyway, it's good to be back; although I may not be on too often actively for a while yet. Still so many things to do. I will try my best to check in whenever possible.Bladder infection, etc.------yes, I too, have them frequently. My Urologist put me on Detrol and it's helping. It took about 6 weeks to feel the best results, but I have not had any more bladder spasms in the last month. And haven't had an infection either. One thing us females have to keep an eye on is the link between bladder infections and intercourse. I don't want to offend anyone here, but it's a real issue according to my Urologist. Lots and lots of women have the problem with an infected bladder following intercourse. He has put me on what he calls a "maintenance" dose. I take 1 antibiotic capsule (Macrobid 110 mg.) after intercourse. So far, it's worked well for me. If I feel like there may be some irritation, etc. I am to take a repeat does 12 hours later.My Urologist also told me that unfortunately, irritable bladder is a common symptom in Fibro patients, including men.I've tried the cranberry juice, etc. It "neutralizes" the bladder acids or something and it works for some people very well. Good luck.It's good to hear from you BOGGS! Was wondering how you were getting along. What have you been up to this summer?Take care, everyone.It's good to be back.Karen


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2001)

You might want to look at a book called Reversing Fibromyalgia by Dr. Joe Elrod. I got it on the Vitaminshoppe.com website. (You might also find one at the abe.com used bookstores site.)The book also discusses IBS, irritable bladder and Chronic Fatigue Syndrome and their relationship to fibro. You don't have to "just live with this."Also, there is some wonderfully helpful advice at alternativemedicine.com. Just click the drop-down menu and find your illness.


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi feisty,It sure is good seeing you on the board again. I have been real busy all summer long. How have you been? I was off work for the whole month of july with Viral Minigitis.There was an out break in Michigan in july. There was 93 cases in july alone. I have never dealt with so much pain in my life . After going through that, the Fibro pain is not has bad as I thought. The irritable bladder pain is part of the firo that I hate the most.If anyone know how to kick that let us all know.Take Care


----------

